# Solved: DC error messages (Server 2000)



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

I am getting the following error message every morning at between 5:00 and 5:15 AM

*The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer SERV2 that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{06C6C700-828D-45EB-8EA. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced. *

I am running Server 2000 on a Compaq Proliant PL1600 and SERV2 is a Dell server also running Server 2000.

Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Which server is the PDC emulator?


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

Serv1 (the one with the message) is supposed to be our Master DC and Serv01 is supposed to be the Backup DC. To my knowledge Serv2 shouldn't have any DC ability.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

So you're sure that Serv2 is just a member server. It's not a WINS server is it?


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

avisitor said:


> So you're sure that Serv2 is just a member server. It's not a WINS server is it?


I'm not sure of much with these servers. I inherited them and was told that Serv1 and Serv01 were the only DCs. Is there a way I can check?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

When you logon to the server, do you have the option of logging on locally or just to the domain. If it's just to the domain, it's most likely a DC.


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

avisitor said:


> So you're sure that Serv2 is just a member server. It's not a WINS server is it?


That being said, there do seem to be a considerable number of WINS error messages in the Event Viewer of Serv1.

Edit: Also, it seems Serv2 has the same error message as Serv1, but that seems to be it's only errors


----------



## ComfortGroup_IT (Aug 27, 2009)

avisitor said:


> When you logon to the server, do you have the option of logging on locally or just to the domain. If it's just to the domain, it's most likely a DC.


Looks like just locally


----------

